
Content is not King: Publish and be damned - astrec
http://www.businessspectator.com.au/bs.nsf/Article/Why-content-is-not-king-pd20100409-4BSZX?opendocument&src=rss
======
kiba
Sometime successful entrepreneurs don't understand the fundamental of their
business and what they're really selling.

------
CapitalistCartr
It's amazing to me how fiercely the doomed will blindly build their Maginot
Line, doomed only because they refuse change. Change is the blood of life on
Earth. No one's business model is sacrosanct, no matter what The Congress or
the Treasury Department fantasizes.

~~~
houseabsolute
Dunno what the treasury department has to do with this . . .

